

Ask HN: Where do you go to find Freelance Web Designers? - nam3d

I've been trawling websites like Dribbble and Forrst. Any other suggestions?
======
fan
99 Designs has actually worked pretty well in my experience. It's like Derek
Siver's strategy to have a bunch of people do the work you want be done, and
then hiring the best.

Except this site does all of it for you.

